# Has anyone used Sellmytimeshare.com to purchase?



## badgerfan (Nov 11, 2007)

Is Sellmytimeshare.com reliable?  They have a week at the resort I'm interested in - southwest Florida.  What type of reputation do they have?


----------



## Makai Guy (Nov 12, 2007)

The bbs Search facility is your friend.  Links to existing posts:

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=57719
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=56892
http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23381

These are mainly discussions about the merits of trying to SELL through them, where the typical consensus is that their up-front fees are high and that you are not too likely to get results.  Haven't seen complaints from the few people that reported buying through them.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Nov 12, 2007)

badgerfan said:


> Is Sellmytimeshare.com reliable?  They have a week at the resort I'm interested in - southwest Florida.  What type of reputation do they have?



Are you referring to www.sellmytimesharenow.com or the above?  

Buying is different than selling.  I would buy from one of the sites, but I would never, ever sell there.  The upfront fees are too high for almost every timeshare sales site.


----------



## Art (Nov 13, 2007)

I bought two weeks from someone who had them listed on sellmytimesharenow.com   For a buyer, the site was very nice in terms of listing what was available, and in order of increasing price.

All my communications were directly with the seller.  I think I sent something thru the site, but I don't think that the message was even transmitted.

The site itself is nothing more than advertising although it does try to direct you towards using their overpriced closing service - $600 plus as I recall.

Art


----------

